# Rhynchovola David Sander



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2014)

This is from Porter's Orchids -- I couldn't resist the droopy, colorful petals and fringy lip. I've not checked to see if it is fragrant at night.
Brassavola cucullata x Rhyncholaelia digbyana


----------



## eteson (Dec 28, 2014)

It is so nice! We made a hybrid using dygbiana x nodosa and should be blooming soon... I think that is going to be similar to yours but with shorter lip?


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 28, 2014)

eteson said:


> We made a hybrid using dygbiana x nodosa and should be blooming soon.



That cross is Brassavola Jimminey Cricket. To me it looks like nodosa on steroids, but mine could just favor the nodosa parent. It blooms in summer for me regularly. My David Sander was fragrant day and night.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 28, 2014)

eteson said:


> It is so nice! We made a hybrid using dygbiana x nodosa and should be blooming soon... I think that is going to be similar to yours but with shorter lip?



Maybe shorter lip, but the bigger difference will likely be the petal stance.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 28, 2014)

That's an interesting looking flower (don't think I've seen this particular orchid before). Lovely dainty colours, and it looks like it's dancing.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 28, 2014)

I love the Brassavola crosses,this is very nice


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't like hybrids, but this is very nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2014)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2014)

wonderful fringing


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Love it! I have one but it does not have as much color in the petals as yours. It should be fragrant. Do you ever get more than one flower at a time? Also, what medium do you grow this one in? Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## kellyincville (Dec 28, 2014)

One of my non-slipper favorites! I love the colorful petals on yours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDT (Dec 29, 2014)

Beautiful.....


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Love it! I have one but it does not have as much color in the petals as yours. It should be fragrant. Do you ever get more than one flower at a time? Also, what medium do you grow this one in? Thanks in advance for the info.


I just purchased it -- I thought the color of the petals was more pink than any others I've seen of this hybrid, so I couldn't resist. Right now, it is in a bark mix, and it only has this one flower. We'll see what happens as the plant grows bigger.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 30, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I just purchased it -- I thought the color of the petals was more pink than any others I've seen of this hybrid, so I couldn't resist. Right now, it is in a bark mix, and it only has this one flower. We'll see what happens as the plant grows bigger.



Thanks Dot. Under your care, I am sure this will be a multi-flowered monster in short order.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 30, 2014)

With most Rl. digbyana crosses, the single flower per growth tendency comes through pretty strong in the first generation. Probably even more than usual in David Sander since cucullata doesn't push very hard in the other direction. I have a batch of Jimminey Cricket x self seedlings that I hope will give some with digbyana flowers in nodosa numbers.

Jimminey Cricket tends to show more digbyana characteristics in the flower than David Sander, without the cucullata pointed lip and weeping petals, and often in green tones rather than white with some pink.


----------

